# Marshmallow land glitch



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmmm.....my gamecube got a glitch, then froze.

Here it is:
it's freaky...

clicky here

My voice is so corny....xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 30, 2008)

pulls up to the log in page. I'm already logged in...


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pulls up to the log in page. I'm already logged in...


They put the link to the page where they edit their own video, obviously we can't access that...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 30, 2008)

my AC:CF frose on me ;(


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 30, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pulls up to the log in page. I'm already logged in...


I'm guessing this is a dumb joke...


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No if you read my post and looked at the link it takes you to before it redirects you to the login page, you would see they just gave the wrong link..


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Crap sorry guys.....^__^;; 

please forgive me ive been loopy today lolz


----------



## Nate (Nov 30, 2008)

looks like your game couldn't load the textures.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, it was weird. Sometimes my gamecube does strange stuff like that........o.x


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 30, 2008)

your voice isn't corny ^^ trust me i heard conry voices lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL wowzies....it just dosen't sound like me....Dx must be the coffee.....lolz xD


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

lol o coffeebean XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

^__^;; hehe.....xD

MARSHMALLOW LAND! It's pwnsome....I freaked out when I saw it......xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 30, 2008)

I STILL DON'T GET IT???


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

It's a glitch.......I think. I dunno, just outa the bue everything became white.....in my town. So I filmed it....and called it marshmallow land....everything looked marshmallow-y.


----------



## Princess (Nov 30, 2008)

now i know how your voice sounds like! lmfao


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

lmao  XDDDD that was epic


----------



## SilverCyrus (Nov 30, 2008)

thats cool....in a glitchy kinda way..


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

x.x I'm scared now.......so what do you guys think was up w/ that? Tom Nook becomes marshmallow....EPIC.


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> x.x I'm scared now.......so what do you guys think was up w/ that? Tom Nook becomes marshmallow....EPIC.


idk but it was epic cool aid :gyroiddance:


----------



## SuperAnthony (Nov 30, 2008)

Coffeebean! is a girl?!? Whoa... its hard to tell who is what on forums. Sorry coffeebean! :smileconfused:


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Hahaha! Where's mega? He's gotta post the quote....xD Like I haven't heard that one before......lolz! What a shocker....:O


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

SuperAnthony said:
			
		

> Coffeebean! is a girl?!? Whoa... its hard to tell who is what on forums. Sorry coffeebean! :smileconfused:


yea i know what u meant sorry coffeebean <( ^-^ )>


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Hahaha lol. There should be like a gender thing on the side.....____ is a girl. ____is a boy. xD


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hahaha lol. There should be like a gender thing on the side.....____ is a girl. ____is a boy. xD


lol yea there should have one be alot easyer XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey this helps. Read my siggy....says i'm a girl....=] 
have you guys ever gotten weird glitches like taht before??? o.o


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hey this helps. Read my siggy....says i'm a girl....=]
> have you guys ever gotten weird glitches like taht before??? o.o


yea my face turned like this  O O  on the game
                                                      O


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

Lumina_angel said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looked like this ------> :O


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh like a gyroid? I have a video of that to. My game froze when I was traveling.....and it freaked me out.


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Oh like a gyroid? I have a video of that to. My game froze when I was traveling.....and it freaked me out.


yea but it was cool XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah....sometimes glitches are pwnsome.....sometimes they're creepy! Dx


----------



## Lumina_angel (Nov 30, 2008)

true very ture (u-u ) *nod*


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 30, 2008)

lawl I have to agree, your voice was a little corny at first haha.

Does your game still work though, or is it like busted now?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 1, 2008)

it always works! =D Thanks....-.- my voice always sounds corny in camera.....sounds a little deeper and less high pitched in real life


----------



## MitchHanson (Dec 1, 2008)

lol, I wish this could happen on CF xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 1, 2008)

xDDD I guess it just matters wheather or not your wii is messed up. Dx maybe if you're lucky.....xD Just kick it.....it'll get messed up eventually...xDDDDD


----------



## MitchHanson (Dec 1, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Just kick it.....it'll get messed up eventually...xDDDDD


I payed for it with my own hard earn cash, no way am I chancing it to make Tom Nook look like a marshmallow


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL. It was sooo pwnsome till it froze. I was expecting it to freeze tho. Marshmallow Nook......is totally better than ol' Nook.


----------

